# dog rash? red spot on belly. ok until monday? pic inc



## juliebug (Sep 18, 2008)

so i was giving my dog a bath tonight and noticed this spot. can't get to the vet until Monday. or i can take him the the emercany vet in town but that will be lots of $$$ so do you think he will be ok until monday. He doesn't seam to really care about it. has licked it a few times. He is also only 10 weeks old and is fighting roundworm at the moment saw the vet last Friday. thanks all.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

just curious, did you get it checked out?


----------



## juliebug (Sep 18, 2008)

nope it was just a bug bite went totaly away by today. just a tiny litte scab.


----------



## Bizzle3 (Sep 15, 2008)

well that must be one nasty bug!

glad its not anything serious


----------

